# my first  "Thank you, but..."



## umcanes4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, it happened to me. I submitted my resume to an area hospital's cancer unit and rec'd the lovely "unfortunately you were not chosen..." bahbahbah. I am so  right now. I had all of the qualifications they required. I have been coding Oncology (office visits, chemo and radiation) for 3yrs now. 

Do you think it was because I "recently" became certified? I love my employer I work for, but since 2010 they have been downsizing like crazy and I am wondering when they will decide to send my responsibilities to our CBO. There is a lot more I can do for my company (reimbursement), but everything I say goes in 1 ear and out the other. We are closing yet another site in Dec and I was starting to feel the pressure to get out of there before it all goes down. So this weekend I updated the resume, sent it out, only to get the no. I am thinking it could've been the resume. Maybe I didnt explain my responsibilities in detail enough. 

Was it hard for anyone who coded for a long time in 1 specialty to get hired for a different specialty they never worked in?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 27, 2012)

Without seeing your resume, that is possible that it may not have had enough detail - or was general enough that it would showcase your skills that would be applicable for ANY specialty.

Back in the day, I went from hospital outpatient coding for 4 years to a temp position for a psych practice (6 months) to a perm position for a surgical group specializing in bariatric surgery - so yes, coding for a different specialty can be done.   I emphasized skills that were applicable anywhere.   Good Luck!


----------



## umcanes4 (Dec 7, 2012)

With some help  I was able to change some things on my resume and resubmitted it to the same job. They called me back 2 days later....and I have an interview on Tuesday. I have no clue what to expect   I did rec a confirmation email from them stating there will be an interview and then I have to take a CPT and ICD-9 coding test.  I feel the anxiety from the CPC exam all over again hahaha.. Well, it is for a cancer facility, which is what I can code, so if the test is all cancer related I've passed! Sorry, trying to get my confidence going here 

Does anyone know if we bring our own books or do they supply them? 

Also, the position doesnt even include any job duties/responsibilities. So I feel really confused. Maybe because this is my 1st "Coding" interview since passing the exam.

_MD Anderson Cancer Ctr 
Coding Department is currently seeking a full time Hospital Coding Specialist to work the first shirt. Qualified applicants must meet the following requirements: Association's Independent Study program, or completion of coding certificate program, or earned Certified Coding Specialist (CCS), or earned Certified Professional Coder (CPC), or earned Certified Coding Associate (CCA). Medical terminology, anatomy and physiology required. Computer literacy required. Score of 70% or better on Orlando Health coding skills test. Minimum 90 days (3 months) coding experience, or previous HIM experience, or clinical background or comparable experience._


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 10, 2012)

This sounds more like a standardized test, much like a civil exam, for the position.   Don't let that get you down or intimidated.   Approach this test like your certification exam.   You know how to code, how to use the books.   Read the documentaion in the charts or on the question like you did all those practice questions.   

As for books, be sure to ask that quesiton when they call back for scheduling your interview and exam.   If you have written notes in your books and feel comfortable with them, then bring them regardless if the site will provide books.   

Good luck - hope they call back soon to set up your interview!  Keep us updated.


----------



## umcanes4 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey! 

Yep it's tomorrow at 9am. Interview first and then the test. She said it was timed and bring my own books. You have to score 70% to pass. I forgot to ask, how much time and how many questions. I think because it was 730 this am when I called the secretary and I didn't expect her to answer. So I was still trying to wake up.   I think I have settle my nerves down a bit. but I will def keep you informed.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## mhcpc (Dec 10, 2012)

umcanes4 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Yep it's tomorrow at 9am. Interview first and then the test. She said it was timed and bring my own books. You have to score 70% to pass. I forgot to ask, how much time and how many questions. I think because it was 730 this am when I called the secretary and I didn't expect her to answer. So I was still trying to wake up.   I think I have settle my nerves down a bit. but I will def keep you informed.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


GOOD LUCK!  Sounds like you've got this!


----------



## jlparker0898 (Dec 10, 2012)

Best of Luck with the interview and test.  I also had to take a test when I was hired and it was very brief, the longer one came when I was getting credentialed for a specialty.


----------



## umcanes4 (Dec 13, 2012)

whew.. well too me it went eeeh ok. Because of scheduling reasons, I had to do the test first. I have never worked in a hospital so I didn't know what to expect. I was kinda confused to begin with b/c the facility that I was interviewing for is a company by itself but is affiliated w/the local hospital. So the 1st part of the test was true/false, A&P and ICD-9. I probably got 1 wrong out of about 50 because there was one question that applies to the coding guidelines w/hospitals and I wasn't aware because I do physician. I was feeling so good until I get into the 2nd part. I had about 6 or so coding scenarios with inpt/outpt. I had to put down the principle dx, additional dx, cpt and anything I would clarify w/the physician. Well, I don't know what planet I was on but I was confused on who or what I was exactly coding for. So I went to town  and started coding everything. I feel like an idiot. I no way thought just because I am a CPC that I know what I am doing. This really confirmed I have alot to learn. Which is ok. The good thing is that you have to get a 70% out of what you finish. So I think I did just that. On to the interview. Awesome job, awesome opportunities. I did say some a few "why-the-heck-did-I-just-say-that" stuff. But that was from nerves   I think about the interview and things I could've said but now I know for next time. Sooo the end result was they grade my test, call me on how I did on the test and then HR takes over. That was Tuesday and I haven't heard from them. I am thinking I didn't get it. At least I know what I need to learn and work on. So I am going to look at it as just a learning experience    ......next!


----------



## umcanes4 (Jan 18, 2013)

Update:

Last week I rec'd a call from another supervisor for the physician and surgery side of this Cancer Unit. She rec'd my test and interview notes and offered me Physician Coder I position. I finally heard from HR yesterday to confirm everything   I am so excited to learn new things but nervous at the same time.

Any advice or stories about your first day??


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## spharrel (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations


----------

